# Using Seachem Flourite Black Sand



## willsy (23 Jan 2018)

Hi,

I'm currently in the process of setting up a 180L planted, C02 injected, EI tank to replace a 125L that I currently have.

As I have a few bags of Seachem Black Sand hanging around, I would like to go ahead and use these for the new setup.

I have been used to using low tech in the past. The last time I setup an aquarium, I used dirt topped with Flourite Black.

Do I just Add the Seachem Sand on it's own for a high tech setup? No need to any layers underneath it I take it? Will it be OK in the long term? Anything that I will need to watch out for with sand (such as maximum depth etc)?

Thanks for any assistance 

Cheers

Will.


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Jan 2018)

willsy said:


> Do I just Add the Seachem Sand on it's own for a high tech setup?


Hi, Yes.


willsy said:


> No need to any layers underneath it I take it?


Nope.


willsy said:


> Will it be OK in the long term?


Yes.


willsy said:


> Anything that I will need to watch out for with sand (such as maximum depth etc)?


Nope.

Cheers,


----------



## willsy (23 Jan 2018)

Cheers Ceg. Appreciate your help.

Will


----------



## Chubbs (23 Jan 2018)

Be careful as it compacts easily, even with Corys, my substrate was solid within a couple of months in areas I hadn’t disturbed and started to stunt the expansion of my HC carpet and other plants. Otherwise, it’s a great substrate, dead easy to keep clean and looks stunning!


----------

